# Tampa Bay Fly Fishing Report, December



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

I just posted a new Fly Fishing Report for Tampa Bay on my web site. You can view it at the link below.

Pretty Detailed, Photos, Videos and some fishing and fly tips









Tampa Bay Fly Fishing Report


Mid December Report Capt. Ken Tutalo At this time there are a lot of options for Fly Fishermen around the Bay. Over the last few weeks my clients have had a lot of opportunity and most days multiple species have come to net. Recently several of my clients completed the inshore slam of a Trout...




www.baxterhouse.net


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Nice report, thanks


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Very detailed report, Captain. Thanks for sharing. You have some satisfied clients with all that action.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Very nice. What boat are you running?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Ken T said:


> I just posted a new Fly Fishing Report for Tampa Bay on my web site. You can view it at the link below.
> 
> Pretty Detailed, Photos, Videos and some fishing and fly tips
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that--terrific report!


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

Great report, I think you provided some fantastic insight into the Tampa slam species!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice report! I’ve never seen a clouser tied like that. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Megalops said:


> Nice report! I’ve never seen a clouser tied like that. Thanks for the pics.


Thanks, 
My clousers have evolved out of necessity. There are a lot of toothy critters that destroy flies where I guide. The exposed shank, Heavy Synthetic wing and lots of glue are necessary. Often I can leave one of these on for several trips and large numbers of Trout. This is also my go to fly for Macks and Bluefish when they're around.

If you tie the materials that I use are Unique Hair and Supreme Hair. Both are Wapsi products. Hooks are Mustad - S74SNP-DT which are 2XH/4XL. I also tie them on Mustad Beak Hook 92611-NI which is similar but with an offset. These are bait hooks but they really have a high hooking percentage when fishing long casts.

Ken


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

What boat are you running in Tampa Bay?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Ken runs a Ankona Cayenne last I knew.


----------



## jchin7 (May 17, 2018)

Cant wait for a trip to the bay


----------

